# Z31 '85 NA 300ZX clutch removal/diagnose?



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Lookin for some help, my mom has a 1985 N/A 300ZX with a bad clutch. The clutch pedal is all the way down to the floor, and nobody can get it up. I'm looking for maybe someone to tell me what the problem is and how I can fix it, or tell me (in detail, im not too smart ) how to completely disassemble the clutch and look for things that are wrong with it, like what to look out for, etc.

Thanks in advance!

-Matt


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

if i were you i would ask over at www.300zxclub.com they helped me out with some questions i had about my Z


----------

